# Ice Conditions



## DangerDave

Alright folks, its just about time to drill holes. If you care, share info. After a terrible year for ice fishing last year with the El Nino its time to make that up this year. Here is what i know. A pond i hunted in pickeral last sunday had an 1.5 inches i had to bust up, friday the bay and 99% of the small waters were froze over but by sunday an ice shove opened the bay back up in the middle from the second spring north. With the temps the way they will be this week id say this weekend we should be able to get on some small water safely. What do you all know?


----------



## AtticaFish

I will be out either Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning to at least poke some holes to check on my near by smaller waters. Will post what i find. Only got out a few times last year so sure looking forward to cutting holes!


----------



## Capt. Crude

Fished some floating docks on a Sandusky Bay marina yesterday to test out my marcum... and saw maybe 1" of white ice, it's coming!!


----------



## ErieEye

The majority of fostorias reservoirs are frozen over. Still some open water at reservoirs 5, 6 and 2 (kinda surprising). Those reservoirs had the same amount of open water yesterday. Thought for sure they would lock up last night. Have to keep an eye on those open spots. I'll probably try drilling a few holes Saturday to see where we're at.


----------



## Raylaser

Small pond next to my house is frozen over 100% and about 2" of ice right now, enough to walk on safely. As you all know, larger bodies of water take more time to lock-up and freeze solid far enough out to be safe and of course no ice is ever "SAFE", LOL! but true. Y'all be careful out there and if you get to drop a jig or two below the ice this weekend don't forget to take some pics for those of us who won't be able to get out until next week! Fish On Bro!


----------



## AtticaFish

Just looked at the forecast again and saw they are calling for 3"-5" of snow/sleet on Friday night. I knew they were saying warmer on Saturday with some rain possible, but 3"-5" of crap could change things pretty quickly. I need to find me some waxworms.................


----------



## aquaholic2

AtticaFish said:


> Just looked at the forecast again and saw they are calling for 3"-5" of snow/sleet on Friday night. I knew they were saying warmer on Saturday with some rain possible, but 3"-5" of crap could change things pretty quickly. I need to find me some waxworms.................


2.5" on my pond near Findlay this afternoon ( and growing as I post).....me and Grandson will have the shanty set up before the weekend....crappies, perch, gills, and all LM/SM bass are on our most wanted list.......! AH2


----------



## DangerDave

Should get atleast an inch or more in the next day, and with a couple of inches of junk ice it should be fishable monday. i might pop a few holes at whites landing tomorrow just to guage but theres been ice there since last thursday atleast so it may be good ice until you get to the first spring. the spring right on the corner may be good by friday.


----------



## AtticaFish

aquaholic2 said:


> 2.5" on my pond near Findlay this afternoon ( and growing as I post).....me and Grandson will have the shanty set up before the weekend....crappies, perch, gills, and all LM/SM bass are on our most wanted list.......! AH2


aquaholic2 - Those marinas in West Harbor you fish during the spring and fall can be productive too at early ice..... some of the sheltered ones like where my Dad has his trailer build ice quick. Tends to get sloppy with the water level fluctuations, but can always fish off the dock if you have permission. Fished Herb's on the other side of the harbor a few winters back when the ice just got started and brought home a nice bucket of bluegill along with a few fun C&R bass.

I tend to fish alone a lot so err towards the cautious side. Hoping the shallow old reservoir here South of town will have 3 or 4 inches by Sunday morning. If not...... i feel a work missing sickness coming on about mid next week.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

AtticaFish said:


> aquaholic2 - Those marinas in West Harbor you fish during the spring and fall can be productive too at early ice..... some of the sheltered ones like where my Dad has his trailer build ice quick. Tends to get sloppy with the water level fluctuations, but can always fish off the dock if you have permission. Fished Herb's on the other side of the harbor a few winters back when the ice just got started and brought home a nice bucket of bluegill along with a few fun C&R bass.
> 
> I tend to fish alone a lot so err towards the cautious side. Hoping the shallow old reservoir here South of town will have 3 or 4 inches by Sunday morning. If not...... i feel a work missing sickness coming on about mid next week.


Patience Grasshopper.....


----------



## Gills63

Attica, you game for a repeat outing from last year?


----------



## AtticaFish

Gills63 said:


> Attica, you game for a repeat outing from last year?


 YEAH! That was an outstanding trip. You just let me know when.


----------



## AtticaFish

Made a delivery over to Willard this morning so drove up by the big reservoir just to see. Only ice was up in the boat ramp and along the wind sheltered shore line. With the air temp at only 5°, the steam was rolling off of it.  Also picked up some waxworms at IGA, they have their selection of ice gear out.










Since i was officially 'working' (delivery boy) i figured i might as well swing by both of the Attica reservoirs while i was at it. The old reservoir (shallow) looks good, did not have my spud bar along but tried to bust it open with a big rock to no avail. It did hold my weight one step off shore and did not go any farther. If you look close, there was a rainbow and all like it was calling me to completely blow work!










Last drive by was at the new (much deeper) reservoir. They filled it with probably 5 feet of water since the last time i was there a few weeks back. It is about as full now as they let it get, should be about 25'-28' deep. Good news because hopefully they won't need to add to it for a long time now. As you can see, it is wide open.


----------



## thistubesforu

Checked Clemons marina today 2.5" but chocolate milk water. Pond 10 at Resthaven had just under 4". Thinking of taking the day off tomorrow and hit pond 10. If I do and catch anything I'll slap some pics up.


----------



## DangerDave

Does pond 10 hold much? Ive only ever caught cats out of there. i think tomorrow ill be heading to a little private pond ive been trying to stock with fish ohio fish for the past 7 years.


----------



## Scum_Frog

There some pan fishing to be had in there if you can find any. Its a tough pond to fish anymore unfortunately.


----------



## ErieEye

I wanted to post a few pics of the open holes at reservoirs 5 and 6 in fostoria.







Reservoir 5 has 3 open holes east and southeast of the ramp. Everything south and west of the ramp has been locked up for several days and judging by the cracks in the ice looks to be a good 4" thick.







Reservoir 6 is all locked up except for a patch of open water towards the east side. Ice thickness looks to be about the same as res 5. Clarity wise, personally I don't think 6 is gonna fishable for a few weeks. The wind and waves have been working on those mud banks all fall.


----------



## AtticaFish

If Fostoria is almost all the way locked in, kind of assuming Bellevue #4 might be as well.


----------



## laynhardwood

AtticaFish said:


> If Fostoria is almost all the way locked in, kind of assuming Bellevue #4 might be as well.


I'm hoping it is.


----------



## aquaholic2

AtticaFish said:


> aquaholic2 - Those marinas in West Harbor you fish during the spring and fall can be productive too at early ice..... some of the sheltered ones like where my Dad has his trailer build ice quick. Tends to get sloppy with the water level fluctuations, but can always fish off the dock if you have permission. Fished Herb's on the other side of the harbor a few winters back when the ice just got started and brought home a nice bucket of bluegill along with a few fun C&R bass.
> 
> I tend to fish alone a lot so err towards the cautious side. Hoping the shallow old reservoir here South of town will have 3 or 4 inches by Sunday morning. If not...... i feel a work missing sickness coming on about mid next week.


I always hit Fox Haven marina ( dock there) a couple times each winter...have found real good numbers of -small- perch and all the little gills you want to play with....never found crappies, but they have to be some where......?


----------



## AtticaFish

aquaholic2 said:


> I always hit Fox Haven marina ( dock there) a couple times each winter...have found real good numbers of -small- perch and all the little gills you want to play with....never found crappies, but they have to be some where......?


Sorry, i might be thinking of another member who docks up by my Dad... may even have a very similar member name as you. My Dad is actually on the opposite side of the harbor in a channel off of West Harbor Marina. I obviously can't remember names at all.... the name of the marina i used to fish over on your side of the harbor is Herl's. Not sure if anyone is allowed back there anymore. I was close with the name because Herb's is where i stop to get bait!


----------



## thistubesforu

Pond 10=small gills and some bass. I've caught big crappie in open water season just never through the ice. Don't think I'll make it tomorrow now so hopefully what ice we have holds up to the 40s and rain on Saturday.


----------



## Scum_Frog

anyone check east harbor yet?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

There was a shanty out on east today don't know about conditions though


----------



## DangerDave

Scum_Frog said:


> There some pan fishing to be had in there if you can find any. Its a tough pond to fish anymore unfortunately.


I heard on here pond 11 holds some big crappie. never fished it though


----------



## DangerDave

Just checked whites. drilled a hole at the end of the dock, reached down and down and down... 6 inches of pretty nice looking ice. there was a shove last night and the edges are wet and iffy. that thick sheet goes about 200 yards and theres a decent fault line about where the first spring is. past that i know is thinner, last monday it was all open. so long as these edges lock up good were good to go probably by next week.


----------



## Scum_Frog

man id love to get out on whites!!!


----------



## jonlpeck922

Dave, shoot me a text so I have your number I'm ready


----------



## DangerDave

On the bay now! First!!!! 1 inch of cloudy with 5 inches clear underneath. Gotta find the perch now


----------



## ohdeer78

DangerDave said:


> On the bay now! First!!!! 1 inch of cloudy with 5 inches clear underneath. Gotta find the perch now


Good luck be safe


----------



## Gregger

Any news on East Harbor?


----------



## ekriet9

Danger Dave did you have any luck?


----------



## DangerDave

Couple perch on the small end at the first spring. About 4" of ice that was clear but i still didnt like. Alot of different pressures on that bay ice. Moved back in towards the corner and caught a nice one but it hopped off my hook and back in the hole.


----------



## thistubesforu

D Dave what was the water clarity like chocolate or relatively clear? Going to hit it up later this week or a local res. Have had better luck when it clears up some.


----------



## ErieEye

ErieEye said:


> I wanted to post a few pics of the open holes at reservoirs 5 and 6 in fostoria.
> View attachment 225617
> Reservoir 5 has 3 open holes east and southeast of the ramp. Everything south and west of the ramp has been locked up for several days and judging by the cracks in the ice looks to be a good 4" thick.
> View attachment 225618
> Reservoir 6 is all locked up except for a patch of open water towards the east side. Ice thickness looks to be about the same as res 5. Clarity wise, personally I don't think 6 is gonna fishable for a few weeks. The wind and waves have been working on those mud banks all fall.


Just wanted to give a follow up to my report about fostoria res 5. Those 3 open holes finally froze over last night. Anybody looking to head out there is definitely going to need to avoid walking over top of those areas at least for the next few days. The reservoir as a whole looks to have 6" of solid ice however those holes are only going to have an inch or 2 on them.


----------



## laynhardwood

It seems like a lot of places in Northwest Ohio have 4-6" in general but extreme caution should still be exercised. Thank you for the update.


----------



## AtticaFish

Anyone seen any of the Bellevue reservoirs yet..... #4 or #5 anyway?


----------



## laynhardwood

Not yet but I want to check 4 soon.


----------



## DangerDave

thistubesforu said:


> D Dave what was the water clarity like chocolate or relatively clear? Going to hit it up later this week or a local res. Have had better luck when it clears up some.


Water doesnt look too terrible. I can see my shiner about two foot down. Im heading out tomorrow. Stop by if you see me. Im the big guy sitting on a ice seat wearing brown carhart bottoms.


----------



## thistubesforu

Thanks Dave I won't be out there until Friday as of now. If you're out there than I'll stop by.


----------



## DangerDave

Friday looks to be the last safeish day out. Were catching em. Wind was pressure cracking the spring today so i left early. Got 17 though


----------



## flyfishtrout

Fished two reservoirs today, no luck, but good ice 5 1/2 - 6 inches thick, heading up north to try east harbor hopefully soon.


----------



## AtticaFish

flyfishtrout said:


> Fished two reservoirs today, no luck, but good ice 5 1/2 - 6 inches thick, heading up north to try east harbor hopefully soon.


Which reservoirs did you try?


----------



## ress

flyfishtrout said:


> Fished two reservoirs today, no luck, but good ice 5 1/2 - 6 inches thick, heading up north to try east harbor hopefully soon.


Had a friend take home 40 gills and a few perch from there Sunday.


----------



## flyfishtrout

AtticaFish said:


> Which reservoirs did you try?


Beaver Creek and one of the fostoria reservoirs


----------



## fisher person

I fished E. Harbor yesterday 2pm-6pm playing with my new Lowrance Elite4X fish finder, have to figure that thing out-could't see my jig and the battery only lasted 1 hour.
Didn't get a strike until 5pm then kept 12 gills and a perch. Messed with some soft plastics and crappie nibbles w/ zero luck. Wax worms was only success. Ice was around 8 inches off the state park.
I'd like to hear some ice conditions for reservoirs around Bellevue/Resthaven/Clyde if anyone has any, looking at Thur pm trip maybe...


----------



## flyfishtrout

fisher person said:


> I fished E. Harbor yesterday 2pm-6pm playing with my new Lowrance Elite4X fish finder, have to figure that thing out-could't see my jig and the battery only lasted 1 hour.
> Didn't get a strike until 5pm then kept 12 gills and a perch. Messed with some soft plastics and crappie nibbles w/ zero luck. Wax worms was only success. Ice was around 8 inches off the state park.
> I'd like to hear some ice conditions for reservoirs around Bellevue/Resthaven/Clyde if anyone has any, looking at Thur pm trip maybe...


How deep were you fishing, my fish finder is real inaccurate/blurry for water in the 0-5 foot depth range, but anything deeper it works great. I just set it to manual sensitivity and adjust it from there till it looks good/clearly visible.


----------



## laynhardwood

East Harbor is 99% less than 5ft


----------



## flyfishtrout

True, very true


----------



## flyfishtrout

There are some deeper spots/channels though


----------



## laynhardwood

I wouldn't venture anywhere near the inlet and the dredge channel had a lot of open water Sunday


----------



## fisher person

Thanks for suggestions on finder. It worked great on my kayak and float tube w normal transducer this year. First time w the ice ducer, hopefully the 4ft ft water is the reason.


----------



## AtticaFish

fisher person - Getting the sensitivity correct with lots of weeds around can be tough with my H-Bird flasher. Not sure how the weeds are in EH right now. Hopefully you get the battery figured out though so you have more time to get it working correctly. If you fish Bellevue, would love to hear a report on how the ice is doing. Thinking it should be decent, but haven't heard a report of anyone with boots on the ice yet.

Friday might be my only chance to get out, and could be last trip out until another cold snap..... that is IF the forecast holds true. Sunday/Monday could do some damage to the edges.


----------



## ErieEye

Caught a snack this morning at fostoria res 5. Lots of fish on the lowrance, just very tough getting them to bite. Wax worm on small ice spoon got the gills. Crappie and white perch came on a small jig with a wax worm. Almost 8" of ice.


----------



## redthirty

fisher person said:


> Thanks for suggestions on finder. It worked great on my kayak and float tube w normal transducer this year. First time w the ice ducer, hopefully the 4ft ft water is the reason.


Did you switch your settings to ice? Also have to pick transducer.


----------



## fisher person

red30- yes I had it on ice mode and the correct transducer selected, it defaults to flasher/sonar half screen. Maybe I need to play with the frequency a bit and sensitivity


----------



## redthirty

fisher person said:


> red30- yes I had it on ice mode and the correct transducer selected, it defaults to flasher/sonar half screen. Maybe I need to play with the frequency a bit and sensitivity


I prefer not to use the flasher. Just sonar and amplitude scope on. Once you do get it set you'll love it. I might be at east harbor on sat. I'm no pro but I could help you out if your there.


----------



## ErieEye

I actually had the same problem with my mark 5x pro yesterday. After screwing around adjusting every setting I could find, I found out I had to turn ice mode off and put it in clear water mode instead. Then it worked great. I have an elite 5 that works great in ice mode but why ice mode wouldn't work on my mark 5 is a mystery to me.


----------



## runningantelope

Finally made it out on the ice this season. Decided to go light today left the flip over at home and just took a small sled and bucket, gear etc. to Killdeer. Ice was 7" thick and caught 9 smallmouth bass in the 9-11" range on jigs and plastic in about 5-6' of water. Lost a handful trying to get my mitts off, right at the hole, or having the line break on me. Overall great day on the ice.

Question: Does Upper Sandusky allow ice fishing on reservoir 1 or 2? Last year I stopped by 2 and they had a sign up saying to stay off the ice.


----------



## Gills63

runningantelope said:


> Finally made it out on the ice this season. Decided to go light today left the flip over at home and just took a small sled and bucket, gear etc. to Killdeer. Ice was 7" thick and caught 9 smallmouth bass in the 9-11" range on jigs and plastic in about 5-6' of water. Lost a handful trying to get my mitts off, right at the hole, or having the line break on me. Overall great day on the ice.
> 
> Question: Does Upper Sandusky allow ice fishing on reservoir 1 or 2? Last year I stopped by 2 and they had a sign up saying to stay off the ice.


You can fish 1, the old one. 
They don't want people fishing the new one because they pump out of it


----------



## runningantelope

Gills63 said:


> You can fish 1, the old one.
> They don't want people fishing the new one because they pump out of it


Thank you for the information.


----------



## mmeyer1977

Hit whiteslanding today. Hopefully not the last time this winter. Met a buddy at 1pm. Started about 100yds short of 1st spring. 3perch in 15min then nothing. Went out to 1st spring ice was sketchy spring was open and bubbling good. Had 3-4in of ice around the bad ice. Fished some open holes as close as we could to the spring. I had to leave at 4pm but left with my 30. Buddy stayed and ended with 28.


----------



## laynhardwood

mmeyer1977 said:


> Hit whiteslanding today. Hopefully not the last time this winter. Met a buddy at 1pm. Started about 100yds short of 1st spring. 3perch in 15min then nothing. Went out to 1st spring ice was sketchy spring was open and bubbling good. Had 3-4in of ice around the bad ice. Fished some open holes as close as we could to the spring. I had to leave at 4pm but left with my 30. Buddy stayed and ended with 28.
> View attachment 226382


Nicely done! Now let's hope for another cold snap so we can get back at it soon. I hope to see you on the ice again this season.


----------



## walleyehunter

has anyone checked the ice conditions at any of the Fostoria reservoirs in the past two days? im thinking on going to #5 after work today.


----------



## Weekender#1

Findlay has open water


----------



## Raylaser

I'd say no ice is safe in this area given the temps we've had. Not worth taking an ice bath to try and catch some fish!!


----------



## ErieEye

walleyehunter said:


> has anyone checked the ice conditions at any of the Fostoria reservoirs in the past two days? im thinking on going to #5 after work today.


5 is half open.


----------



## walleyehunter

thanks guys not worth the risk i can wait we have cold weather coming next week.


----------



## ohiobuck

Time to head north guys . Irish hills area


----------



## Raylaser

I'd be leery of any ice south of M-55 in Michigan right now. And even at that proceed with extreme caution especially on deeper lakes. If you have a jones for fishing, find a marina, sit on a dock and drop a cinder-block thru the ice attached to a rope and punch your holes that way. Otherwise, go to the seafood store and buy some. LOL!! Be safe out there my friends. Next cold snap isn't that far off.


----------



## AtticaFish

I am going to at least do some checking tomorrow afternoon. Was sure hoping for better weather, but sounds like lots of wind with some rain and topping out close to 40°. Not optimal, ha! Doubtful after this past weeks temps and wind, but have at least 1 spot that the ice might have held up. If it is not good, guess i will organize my tackle........ again. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## thistubesforu

Attica let me know what you come up with. I'll be out as well in the am starting at east harbor than marinas to check for ice conditions. Checked beaver yesterday and it's no good. I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## thistubesforu

Well checked east harbor this morning tons of open water and what ice was there was very week at the shoreline. I talked to a guy at a Sandusky marina that said he was on it yesterday but didn't do very good. Clemons marina had 3-4" where I spudded. Ended up downtown Sandusky at a marina that had open pockets around the docks fished for close to 2 hours had 2 hits. Marked fish the whole time but I think it was mainly shad.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Good weather reports coming up.....hopefully mid month we will be back out on the ice. If not im headed north bound again and at least get to sit on some ice up there!


----------



## AtticaFish

If the forecast temps hold true, we should have choices of ice next weekend. I did check Bellevue 4 on Saturday and it looked like it was completely locked except for maybe a foot of shore and some small holes along the shore. Did not have my spud but there was a spot by the ramp that held my weight one step off shore. Old-shallow Attica reservoir still had main sheet of ice but 6 to 8 feet of the shore was shot, still had ice but just weak. New-deep reservoir was 100% open water. Decided to head up to the new reservoir on Sunday afternoon to just do some shore fishing........ then it was completely skimmed over. Guessing i could have gotten out on Bellevue or maybe even the old Attica res with boards, but figured i would just wait.

Fingers crossed that the temps stay cold!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Now til Monday looks awesome.....hopefully by then those days in the 40's come down but the following week is all in the low 40's mid to high 30's.....snot good....snot good. 
I just want to use my stuff and fisshhhh!!!!!!! Plleeaassseeeee lol!


----------



## ErieEye

All of fostorias reservoirs are wide open. Until the wind dies down there won't be any ice made. Toledo news showed gusts to 25 tomorrow yet. I think it'll happen, it's just gonna take a while.


----------



## odell daniel

I want to invest in a knew vexilar this year but its tough when I look at the forecast it can go either way anytime. The winters we had 2 and 3 years ago spoiled us, last year was a reality check.


----------



## AtticaFish

It would be nice if that wind just settled down for a few hours. Lakes are close enough temp it sure would not take long to lock them up and start building. I already told my wife i will be sitting on the ice Sunday morning....... 

Anyone know if Bellevue #4 lost all of its ice from the rain and starting from scratch?


----------



## thistubesforu

Not sure Attica but would like to know as well. I know beaver yesterday was wide open!!! Hoping wind layed down enough last night so it could freeze. Going to check it after work today.


----------



## ErieEye

Got good news about fostoria. Res 5 is probably 95% ice/slush covered. Res 4 looked to be completely covered. Res 6 has a ways to go though. It might be 30% covered. I'm thinking we might have safe ice by Sunday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## walleyehunter

I'm going to check the ice conditions on a pond Saturday its had ice on it for two days now my hope is that by Saturday there will be 4 inches of ice on it. i will not go out on less than 4 inches.


----------



## BFG

walleyehunter said:


> I'm going to check the ice conditions on a pond Saturday its had ice on it for two days now my hope is that by Saturday there will be 4 inches of ice on it. i will not go out on less than 4 inches.


Use a spud bar, but with the temps over the next few days, you might be able to drive a sled on that pond by Saturday.


----------



## AtticaFish

My hope is to be walking on Bellevue by sunrise on Sunday morning. Wouldn't mind having some others around to walk out with, PM or text me and can work out a float plan if you want. From what i heard, it never completely opened up earlier this week so would sure think it would have walkable ice by Sunday. Honestly have no clue at this point though. If Bellevue is a no go, likely be heading up to my Dad's marina or the State Park marina in West Harbor and fish some docks.

Have to work Saturday morning and my afternoon is still up in the air. I may be able to get out and at least check some ice or even sneak in a quick trip at one of the Attica reservoirs. Will post what i find.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## runningantelope

Just got back from checking both reservoirs in Galion. Both were completely covered in ice but only an inch thick.


----------



## fshnfreak

Attica if you check out the old res in town let me know i was hoping to hit it up monday afternoon.


----------



## AtticaFish

Will do fshnfreak. I don't think it lost all of its ice either but the first 8 or 10 feet of shore line were shot last time i checked. Probably check them both.... it would be nice to get on the new res, did not make it up there at all last ice season.


----------



## ErieEye

Did the rounds in fostoria this morning. No open water to be seen. Even watched 2 foxes on the ice at res 6 trying to do a stalk on a flock of geese out in the middle. Kinda cool to see.


----------



## AtticaFish

fshnfreak said:


> Attica if you check out the old res in town let me know i was hoping to hit it up monday afternoon.


fshnfreak - Did not make it down to the old res, but the new one has right around 4" of slick black ice. Drilled a row of holes out into 24 FOW and fished for an hour or so at dusk. Only marked 1 fish. Will be out tomorrow morning!


----------



## ErieEye

5" of ice at fostoria #5. Been here for over an hour now without a single bite. Can see a few on the bottom but can't get em to go.


----------



## ErieEye

Was slow today. 1 crappie, 1 white perch and 1 catfish. The cat was a nice 17"er though. Could see them one the depth finder hugging the bottom just very few biters.


----------



## walleyehunter

thanks ErieEye for the report i think i will try fostoria #5 after work. i fished a pond on Saturday with a friend we had 6 inches of good ice only caught small perch and crappie.


----------



## Dr. Walleye

7" of ice in Perrysburg yesterday. 23 gills and crappie in two hours on a private pond. The vexilar was flashing the whole time!


----------



## flyfishtrout

Any ice thickness reports on east harbor or whites landing? Might make the trip tomorrow


----------



## walleyehunter

went out on fostoria #5 last night after work stayed till 7 pm only got one 9 inch crappie i was marking fish but could only get one to bite. this weather really sucks!!!


----------



## ErieEye

Hate to be a downer but this could be it for the ice fishing season. These next few days will more than likely open the ice up along shore. The 15 day forecast doesn't look good for making any new ice. They're showing at least mid 40's 10 out of the next 15 days. Hopefully they're wrong but it looks like we'll need to get our open water gear polished up.


----------



## AtticaFish

Went out and checked early AM today (Sunday) just for schlitz and giggles. Ice was thick enough to hold my weight but cloudy white. I walked across some shallow water and about every 3 steps cracks would shoot out light lightning below my feet. Didn't bother cutting any holes. 50° Monday and 60° with rain on Tuesday should allow some open water fishing again. This back and forth is sure getting old.


----------



## Capt. Crude

This season is a wash.. waiting for open water now


----------



## Capt. Crude

Climate change is a hoax right??


----------



## AtticaFish

That's outta my jurisdiction.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Hoping for 3rd ice myself.. enjoy your reports


----------



## Capt. Crude

Next year..


----------



## Capt. Crude

Fyi, i had 12 days on actual ice this year compared to 7 last year...


----------



## AtticaFish

Can't remember for sure, but think i made it out 7 or 8 times on the ice this season. The thought of thunderstorms and 60° in February is pretty crazy. Then it is going to drop down in the teens the next night. Still haven't put my flip shanty up in the loft of my shed yet, never know i guess.


----------



## Raylaser

If you are jonesing for some ice, go about 90 minutes north into Michigan and you can still find "safe" ice on many lakes. My nephew lives in Howell, MI and fished this weekend on 4-5" of solid ice. Just have to watch for the areas where springs or moving water (inlets, outlets) exist. Heading north myself this Friday if conditions still hold out.


----------



## Redhunter1012

********************* We've seen the earth heating up more and more since the last ice age. You know, like it always has, haha


**** THERE ARE OTHER FORUMS OUT THERE TO DISCUSS POLITICS AND GLOBAL WARMING. JUST NOT THIS ONE. ****


----------



## fisherboy

Capt. Crude said:


> Fyi, i had 12 days on actual ice this year compared to 7 last year...


None for me. Was ill mid Dec thru mid Jan. Home since & hoping to be ready for WE run. May run into you next year.


----------



## Redhunter1012

**** THERE ARE OTHER FORUMS OUT THERE TO DISCUSS POLITICS AND GLOBAL WARMING. JUST NOT THIS ONE. ****[/QUOTE]
Well, I thought his post was tongue in cheek, as mine was meant to be.


----------



## Raylaser

fisherboy said:


> None for me. Was ill mid Dec thru mid Jan. Home since & hoping to be ready for WE run. May run into you next year.


Hey Fisherboy, sorry to hear you were down for a while. Hopefully something acute and not a long-term issue. Glad to hear you are on the mend!! Hope to see you around the Maumee in a few short weeks. Thinking the run will start early with all this warmer than normal weather. By all indications should be a good run this year too.


----------



## KaGee

Redhunter1012 said:


> **** THERE ARE OTHER FORUMS OUT THERE TO DISCUSS POLITICS AND GLOBAL WARMING. JUST NOT THIS ONE. ****





> Well, I thought his post was tongue in cheek, as mine was meant to be.


FYI... yesterday was 58*. In 1925 the temp on February 7th was 56*.


----------



## Redhunter1012

KaGee said:


> FYI... yesterday was 58*. In 1925 the temp on February 7th was 56*.


Now that is funny. Especially a couple days later Im sitting here watching a snowstorm out my front window. Freaking Ohio


----------



## BFG

We had two downright awful winters in row, and now we have had two very mild winters back to back. Blame me. I have $700 worth of Lowrance Ice Machines, a new shanty, $200 lithium-ion drill, and 4 new 13 Fishing combos sitting on the shelf from the past 12 months of thinking "damn...I love ice fishing...I need to upgrade my equipment..." 

I would have been better off putting that money in the boat fund.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Dont feel bad BFG, Nate dropped some dough on lots of equipment, including a new quad for Erie. He has taken a couple trips to Minnesota to scratch his itch


----------



## AtticaFish

Yeah, go back 2 winters and i had to get my new license for the year to keep ice fishing through March. I got good use out of my power auger that year. Got a 1-man flip to use in 2015 and barely used it that season or this one. This year i cut quite a few holes on the trips i made but hardly broke a sweat with the Nils. Thickest ice i cut was maybe 6" or 7".


----------

